# Wheel chair for Dublin



## scotlass (Mar 1, 2016)

We are traveling to Cornwall for a week in April, then a week in Ireland.  We will be two days in Dublin, taking in Trinity, Grafton St., Temple Bar, etc.  My husband is handicapped but can walk very slowly with a cane.  We are trying to decide if we should bring a wheel chair for convenience.  Does anyone have experience getting around Dublin with a wheel chair?


----------



## NKN (Mar 1, 2016)

When my sister lived in England, she said they were very behind the times relative to accessibility.    I'm not sure if Dublin would be much different.  

You'll need to do some research on it.

Good luck !

Nkn.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 1, 2016)

We took my wife's dad to Scotland- Edinburgh and environs. We were able to simply borrow a 'transit chair (the ones with 4 small wheels). We got by, but the cobblestone streets and steep ramps made it a challenge. He was able to use the chair as a 'walker' to increase his mobility, and give him a place to sit when he needed to rest.

It was better than him not being able to come with us, but no kidding, it was a challenge.

Jim


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 2, 2016)

NKN said:


> When my sister lived in England, she said they were very behind the times relative to accessibility.    I'm not sure if Dublin would be much different.
> 
> You'll need to do some research on it.
> 
> ...



When was that? It's not so much that the UK is behind the times but rather because of the age and design of many of the buildings and infrastructure it is often difficult or impossible to adapt them for disabled access


----------



## jfbookers (Mar 2, 2016)

*Dublin*

Just got back from a cold week there and wasn't paying much attention to the problem presented but do recall some walking situations that I had a but of trouble with. It is an old city and I do not recall any new sidewalk accessibility construction. Suggest a chair with large wheels if you go that way. Enjoy your stay.
Jim


----------

